# questions about spots on lawn???? direct me please



## homeyd (Jun 3, 2013)

ive been noitcing yellow spots on the lawn latley.could it be my dog? didnt really till latley.try to keep it kleen ,but could it be i missed some during the fall?if so what to do to kill the yellow spots? please dont say my dogs gotta. thats out.thanks in advanceopcorn:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 3, 2013)

Pics might get you some answers.


----------



## homeyd (Jun 3, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Pics might get you some answers.



thanks ill try .not that hip to adding photos ,you think it could be the dog poop?this is a serious question.wondered if somthing like lime might nuetrlize it ? ill try to get pictures < btw it did happen i swear thanks


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 3, 2013)

Yea it could very well be,it could also be from dogs urine. I know it happens i have a dog and where she pees i get yellow spots.


----------



## homeyd (Jun 3, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Yea it could very well be,it could also be from dogs urine. I know it happens i have a dog and where she pees i get yellow spots.


never thght of that. she /we got a small yard ,shes wireless so i dont have any options. do you know of aany solutions for the spots? thank you


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 3, 2013)

homeyd said:


> never thght of that. she /we got a small yard ,shes wireless so i dont have any options. do you know of aany solutions for the spots? thank you



Scott's dog patch repair you can buy it at Lowe's or HD. I don't do anything with them they just eventually go away however mine are in the back of the yard so you can't really see them.


----------



## Oldmaple (Jun 9, 2013)

In the dark recesses of my mind I seem to recall a product that can be added to the dogs food that lessens the impact to lawn areas. Female dogs are more of a problem than the males (they just pee on the trucks tires).


----------



## Polish Sawsage (Jun 10, 2013)

Could very well be from the pooch. Dog spots is what they call it. Easy solution, have your dog go on the neighbors lawn. Problem solved! Seriously, if the dog can go elsewhere & you flush the areas of urine, apply nitrogen to turf to fill in those areas, you'll know it was from the dog.


----------



## homeyd (Jun 10, 2013)

Polish Sawsage said:


> Could very well be from the pooch. Dog spots is what they call it. Easy solution, have your dog go on the neighbors lawn. Problem solved! Seriously, if the dog can go elsewhere & you flush the areas of urine, apply nitrogen to turf to fill in those areas, you'll know it was from the dog.



thanks are you proposing a scoop of sod with a bit of nitrogen?this is not a big prob unless u have a small yard.i do .and she wont pee in the neighbors yard ive showed her many times ,guess shes shy.and the neighbors keep calling the law on me.


----------



## PJM (Jun 11, 2013)

Not sure about putting nitrogen on as dog spot is basically already a case of fertilizer burn.

It's just the cost of female dog ownership. It's not anything in their urine, it's just the behavior of how female dogs pee, while males go around peeing on everything - a little here, a little there. I have (had) two large dogs in a small yard. Half the lawn turned yellow and died. Tore up that half and reseeded this past spring. Came in real nice but already showing a couple dog spots because the old girl is so lazy and uses the same spot and doesn't get around that good anymore. Never had any luck with watering in to reduce the concentration of the urine.


----------



## homeyd (Jun 11, 2013)

PJM said:


> Not sure about putting nitrogen on as dog spot is basically already a case of fertilizer burn.
> 
> It's just the cost of female dog ownership. It's not anything in their urine, it's just the behavior of how female dogs pee, while males go around peeing on everything - a little here, a little there. I have (had) two large dogs in a small yard. Half the lawn turned yellow and died. Tore up that half and reseeded this past spring. Came in real nice but already showing a couple dog spots because the old girl is so lazy and uses the same spot and doesn't get around that good anymore. Never had any luck with watering in to reduce the concentration of the urine.


thanks pjm .guess i just gotta deal with it .just hoped there was a cure .just part of owning a pet. wouldnt take nothinh for my girl.but thanks to all for your advice .greatly appreciated .


----------



## Polish Sawsage (Jun 12, 2013)

homeyd said:


> thanks pjm .guess i just gotta deal with it .just hoped there was a cure .just part of owning a pet. wouldnt take nothinh for my girl.but thanks to all for your advice .greatly appreciated .



As I originally stated, the areas are to be flushed of urine prior to nitrogen application. Nitrogen helps with greening up turf and making it full & lush. I have done this quite a few times & been successful. Pick a fertilizer with higher amount of N & K. This way you'll boost the vegetation & also help the root system as well.

It's only a suggestion, so good luck with everything.


----------



## homeyd (Jun 12, 2013)

Polish Sawsage said:


> As I originally stated, the areas are to be flushed of urine prior to nitrogen application. Nitrogen helps with greening up turf and making it full & lush. I have done this quite a few times & been successful. Pick a fertilizer with higher amount of N & K. This way you'll boost the vegetation & also help the root system as well.
> 
> It's only a suggestion, so good luck with everything.


thank you pol sawsage im gonna give it a shot,makes good sense.would i get the same results after two /three days of heavy rain as weve had in the south,im asking could i add the nitro and spike/plug the entire yard
prior to the heavy soakers,or should i try to mend each spot?thank you for your advice sir:msp_confused:


----------



## H 2 H (Jun 12, 2013)

I have six spots one is over a yard in dia

It's one dog here a female (neighbors dog) I've watched her several days in a row now going to the same spot were the big patch is in my yard 

I dug up the area not knowing what it was a placed new dirt and reseeded the area


----------



## mtrees (Jun 12, 2013)

I had to reseed as well. I have 5 dogs and it truly was only the old girl.


----------

